# Orange Lake



## riverdees05 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it to early to tell if there are any differences in trading or exchanging values of the 4 Orlando Orange Lake resort now that they are separated in RCI?  I have a 2 bedroom, week 22 in the East Village and was wondering if it will exchange about the same as it has in the past or may be better/worse.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 8, 2008)

From my searches, it seems as though West would be the worst---it often is the only section that turns up with my mediocre-but-not-quite-dog searcher.

I seem to see North more often than East, but don't quote me.  I'm pretty sure I see RI the least.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 8, 2008)

bnoble said:


> From my searches, it seems as though West would be the worst---it often is the only section that turns up with my mediocre-but-not-quite-dog searcher.
> 
> I seem to see North more often than East, but don't quote me.  I'm pretty sure I see RI the least.



It's logical that our West Village would show the most RCI inventory as it has the MOST units of all 4 villages.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 8, 2008)

timetraveler said:


> It's logical that our West Village would show the most RCI inventory as it has the MOST units of all 4 villages.



Just for reference, roughly 50% of the units at OLCC are in the West Village.  This is followed by the East Village, North Village, and then River Island.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 10, 2008)

I noticed on extra vacations that the West village is just a little bit cheaper.  Now sure why because we loved it.

Anne


----------



## JLB (Feb 10, 2008)

I am assuming that Mr. Dees is asking about trading power of OLCC, for other stuff, not what is being seen trading in.

I did an Orlando search this past week, for Lawren's thread OT, and still saw RI and 3-bedroom units in the other _villages_, for summer 2009.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Feb 10, 2008)

JLB said:


> I am assuming that Mr. Dees is asking about trading power of OLCC, for other stuff, not what is being seen trading in.
> 
> I did an Orlando search this past week, for Lawren's thread OT, and still saw RI and 3-bedroom units in the other _villages_, for summer 2009.




its unreal that I cant see RI units with my OLCC east village unit but people who dont own there can


----------



## JLB (Feb 10, 2008)

Perhaps it is a mirage caused by the swamp gas?   

Perhaps part of the smoke and mirrors of the Points presentation.   


 Orange Lake's River Island  (#8881) 
    (12 Sightings removed to appease the Sightings God.  )

It's the way you tweak your nose when you click _Continue_. 

I wonder if RI can see RI?  





jbuzzy11 said:


> its unreal that I cant see RI units with my OLCC east village unit but people who dont own there can


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just confirmed a River Island two bedroom for October 5th, during the International Food and Wine Festival at Orlando.  Our son wanted to go at that time.  If he doesn't want it, one of our other kids will.  I had a week that was going to expire the end of November, so it was perfect.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2008)

We just got back from OL.  Spent some time in an RCI WEst Village exchange and our owners week in a west village unit.  I will say they are definately not equal in quality!  The RCI exchange was a dingy, smelly, way in need of renovating unit, while our owner week was in a newly renovated complete with granite countertops, jacuzzi tubs, dvd players, decked out gorgeously unit!   No wonder so many RCI exchangers complain about OL!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2008)

slabeaume said:


> We just got back from OL.  Spent some time in an RCI WEst Village exchange and our owners week in a west village unit.  I will say they are definately not equal in quality!  The RCI exchange was a dingy, smelly, way in need of renovating unit, while our owner week was in a newly renovated complete with granite countertops, jacuzzi tubs, dvd players, decked out gorgeously unit!   No wonder so many RCI exchangers complain about OL!



This was my experience as an exchanger.  It's been a few years ago now, probably five or even six.  We were in one of the South Magnolia Ct. units, probably unit 2624, I think.  It was not what we were expecting at all for GC.  We were very disappointed, and compared to our second week at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas (Silver Crown back then), well there was just no comparison.  CPG was much cleaner, prettier, and we slept better.  

But I am certain that a River Island exchange will truly be a River Island unit, because people here have assured us of that fact.  So our kids are going to have a great time!


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, and from MO, too!   

I'm sure there'll be an explanation along soon.  

Our RCI units have always been fine, and we could not detect that anyone is being intentionally discriminated against.  Quite the opposite based on recent discussions here, it appears that_ outsiders_ are doing better than_ insiders _in some regards.

My belief is that the bad reports you see and hear, of bad service, bad maintenance, filth, stecnh, bad units, etc., are just a matter of the numbers.  When the numbers are too big, some things fall through the cracks, and some folks get less.  I believe that those who report the bad, like you have, actually experienced it, and those who report the opposite, do so because they have never experienced it.

So they tend to downplay it, based on their lack of experiencing it.   



slabeaume said:


> We just got back from OL.  Spent some time in an RCI WEst Village exchange and our owners week in a west village unit.  I will say they are definately not equal in quality!  The RCI exchange was a dingy, smelly, way in need of renovating unit, while our owner week was in a newly renovated complete with granite countertops, jacuzzi tubs, dvd players, decked out gorgeously unit!   No wonder so many RCI exchangers complain about OL!


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 15, 2008)

JLB said:


> Wow, and from MO, too!
> 
> I'm sure there'll be an explanation along soon.
> 
> ...



Our exchange unit was missing light switches (plated over the wall).  Plaster work was done on part of one wall, but not even painted!  The toilette mechanisms were old and rusted and continuously ran.  The tvs were the size of the ones in the 2nd bedroom of the renovated unit.  Not sure what the smell was coming from.  No DVD player (like in the renovated unit).  If I hadn't seen the newly renovated unit, I would not have been too happy about all the maintenance fees we've been paying!  The newly renovated units reminded me of the ones in the River Island section.  I'm sure noone would have a complaint with them!


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, stuff like that has be reported over the years.  The same thing happened to us at Westgate the last time we stayed there, now many years ago.  We were owners but went in on an RCI Bonus Vacation, so got stuck with an early building, _B_ I believe.

Our OL units have always been nice, but we have noticed smell, litter and filth outside.

It is a crapshoot.  In the megaresorts, the odds say not all will be equally nice at the same time, and when the resort assigns the unit, so that the exchanger is not trading into a specific unit, it is out of our control.

Nothing has changed in this regard over the years.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2008)

Mr. Dees:

The question of what owners are able to get at OL seems to be popular right now.  There's quite a few of you here, so why don't you get your heads together and see what you can see?

Can you search through OL online or without committing to trading?

Why not find out what different_ villages_ can get through both RCI and OL?

If you want to compare with what outsiders are able to get through RCI, there appears to be plenty of folks who can help with that.

Global Access has been around long enough that there should be enough owners to do a comparison through both OL and RCI, so that when future queries about GA come along, y'all will have some quantitative answers.


----------



## silentg (Feb 23, 2008)

I was over at Orange Lake today and they have a lot of renovation going on in the West Village. They have remodeled the main clubhouse where you check in and have gutted and redone most of the units. Also they have painted the buildings.  There is still a lot of work left to be done, they are building behind the clubhouse and I was told it will be a new restaurant.  Also, Orange Lake is a smoke-free resort now, as far as the units go.  River Island is very nice, but they are renovating the original Orange Lake and it seems to be a very good improvement.  TerryC


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 24, 2008)

silentg said:


> I was over at Orange Lake today and they have a lot of renovation going on in the West Village. They have remodeled the main clubhouse where you check in and have gutted and redone most of the units. Also they have painted the buildings.  There is still a lot of work left to be done, they are building behind the clubhouse and I was told it will be a new restaurant.  Also, Orange Lake is a smoke-free resort now, as far as the units go.  River Island is very nice, but they are renovating the original Orange Lake and it seems to be a very good improvement.  TerryC



After having stayed in our newly renovated West village unit, I'd take that over the RI units anyday!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 3, 2008)

*Ok you all are scaring me...*

I am booked for Orange Lake West Village for 3/14 and I expect it to be sort of a let down after staying @ Bonnet Creek for 2 days in a 4br/4bath Presidential suite, however, my DH will flip if we check into a dump.  Please someone tell me some positives about West Village.  We stayed at Orange Lake 6 years ago and was impressed with the condo and location, not to mention the amenities, however I am afraid now that the room we will get will not be as nice as the one we had previously.  Last time we went for Thanksgiving, and it wasn't nearly as booked as it will be on 3/14.


----------



## JLB (Mar 3, 2008)

My crystal ball says it won't be Bonnet Creek, and good odds, maybe 75/25, that it won't be a dump.

Let us know.



lprstn said:


> I am booked for Orange Lake West Village for 3/14 and I expect it to be sort of a let down after staying @ Bonnet Creek for 2 days in a 4br/4bath Presidential suite, however, my DH will flip if we check into a dump.  Please someone tell me some positives about West Village.  We stayed at Orange Lake 6 years ago and was impressed with the condo and location, not to mention the amenities, however I am afraid now that the room we will get will not be as nice as the one we had previously.  Last time we went for Thanksgiving, and it wasn't nearly as booked as it will be on 3/14.


----------



## Robnsunny (Mar 4, 2008)

I did not like Orange Lake and won't stay there again. But I don't consider anything we saw to be a dump. I'm sure you'll be satisfied with your unit. I just think there are plenty of better timeshares in Orlando.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 4, 2008)

Whew, I was first excited to get Orange lake with the onsite waterpark and tons of amenitites (as I plan on laying about the resort 3 days from Disney recovery).  The post here made it sound awful.  Now I feel better, we are not picky people and have stayed at Shawnee and enjoyed it when others reported that it was horrible.  Thanks!  I will report my findings though.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I really liked and would be back in a snap.

Anne


----------



## JLB (Mar 4, 2008)

It has often been said here that someone must have been talking about a different resort, because the report was so different than their own experience.  It is normally, unfortunately, said in a challenging or discrediting manner, as if the other person could not possibly have been at the same place and had such a radically different experience.

After several years hearing that, I have concluded that different people do, in fact, have different experiences at OL.  I believe some get a wonderful unit, great service, beautiful weather, and have a great time, while others the same week, get a crappy unit, no service, the wind is from the east so they smell the Reedy Creek water treament plant, there is litter and filth around their building, and small engine noise starts outside their bedroom windows at 5:00 AM.

I believe both happen, through no fault of or credit to either person.  It just happens.





lprstn said:


> Whew, I was first excited to get Orange lake with the onsite waterpark and tons of amenitites (as I plan on laying about the resort 3 days from Disney recovery).  The post here made it sound awful.  Now I feel better, we are not picky people and have stayed at Shawnee and enjoyed it when others reported that it was horrible.  Thanks!  I will report my findings though.


----------



## scooooter (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe try to request an updated unit when you go to check in.  Sometimes they will try to accommodate you, sometimes they will not. That too, is a crapshoot.  
We own a 2 bedroom on Lake Kem Way in the West that was recently updated, and quite frankly, we love it just as much as our 3 bedroom at RI.  

Good luck!
Rhonda


----------



## JLB (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup.  

The times we have stood in the check-in line, no one was being accomodated without a knockdown-dragout.  The one time I asked for a preference at check-in, which was because Reservations had told me to do that, I was told all units were assigned and nothing could be changed.

But we have always had 3-bedroom units and they have always been nice, cookie-cutter duplicates of each other.

As for our extended fam, the youngins with their own youngins (another one on the way!!!), they are not pleased unless they stay at Disney and get daily maid and towel service, room cleanup, etc., so, as my brother would say, OL may be a _mute_ point for us.



scooooter said:


> Sometimes they will try to accommodate you, sometimes they will not. That too, is a crapshoot.


----------

